# Another crap season...



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just venting alittle here. 60 plus this week going into December with no snow in sight. What does everyone else think or see moving ahead? 

Mario


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Too early to tell. According to our local weather guy, our city has never had 3 winters in a row with less than 10", so hopefully we break record snows and not record 3 years without snow.

Been 70s here, but looks like we might get some freezing rain the first week of Dec. Hope we both get something this yearThumbs Uplowblue:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Too early to tell. According to our local weather guy, our city has never had 3 winters in a row with less than 10", so hopefully we break record snows and not record 3 years without snow.
> 
> Been 70s here, but looks like we might get some freezing rain the first week of Dec. Hope we both get something this yearThumbs Uplowblue:


I'd rather have sunny and 70 in January than freezing rain.


----------



## C.green (Oct 29, 2017)

I staying optimistic still hoping we get some record breaking snow event, but this wave of nice weather isnt helping


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd rather have sunny and 70 in January than freezing rain.


I'd like to get that spreader paid for. Although last year with warm weather we could at least build. The year before it was cold as hell, but dry. Batteries wouldn't charge, hoses kept freezing even with winter grade oil, and even the electric tools were sluggish. Not to mention the guys barely wanted to move. Did one job and called it quits.

We're due for a good winter. Staying optimistic.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The other side of the coin

If you had seasonal accounts, you would be thinking banner year.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

mid dec till end of feb we will have winter/cold....salting for black ice is the money maker till then


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

1olddogtwo said:


> The other side of the coin
> 
> If you had seasonal accounts, you would be thinking banner year.


Agreed, having a good mix of each has allowed me to grow my operation with minimal snow fall. When it does snow its just fun to use it all for the first time


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

For the northeast it looks like we are shaping into a pattern that will produce snow for us.. no clue about ohio


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

procuts0103 said:


> Just venting alittle here. 60 plus this week going into December with no snow in sight. What does everyone else think or see moving ahead?
> 
> Mario


Light days and dark nights.

Snow with some freezing rain and rain. Warming up for a thaw, and cold enough to freeze.

It's going to snow, hold your horses. We've got enough work for a couple weeks yet, so I hope it holds oof.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

iceyman said:


> For the northeast it looks like we are shaping into a pattern that will produce snow for us.. no clue about ohio


Nobody has a clue about Ohio.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Seasonals for the win...no complaints from me continuing to do landscape work whilst collecting seasonal checks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have pretty mulch all seasonals and I wish it would snow...but I know how to price work to make money weather it snows or knot.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Even seasonals need snow to make it look like they are getting their monies worth.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have pretty mulch all seasonals and I wish it would snow...but I know how to price work to make money weather it snows or knot.


All hail to the qouting king


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> All hail to the qouting king


No need to curtsy...just throw cash.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Nobody has a clue about Ohio.


Isn't it...Nobody has a clue IN Ohio??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

With all the retail we have, I'm perfectly fine with no snow until after New Years. After then, it can snow all it wants in January/February. Then let us get a good start on spring in March.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Isn't it...Nobody has a clue IN Ohio??


Thats what I wanted to say but I have been working on my people skills.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats what I wanted to say but I have been working on my people skills.


I can help...


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

John_DeereGreen said:


> With all the retail we have, I'm perfectly fine with no snow until after New Years. After then, it can snow all it wants in January/February. Then let us get a good start on spring in March.


Exactly my take on my sites as well. We have a 50/50 mix of seasonal and per push primarily retail and medical. After the holidays let that white stuff fly. Our seasonal pay doesn' start rolling in until mid Dec so to really offset the payroll I would prefer it's ice only till Jan.
Being a general contractor with a hvac side were plenty busy with furnaces and interior work. I just do the snow for funlowred:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Robinson_Cnst said:


> Exactly my take on my sites as well. We have a 50/50 mix of seasonal and per push primarily retail and medical. After the holidays let that white stuff fly. Our seasonal pay doesn' start rolling in until mid Dec so to really offset the payroll I would prefer it's ice only till Jan.
> Being a general contractor with a hvac side were plenty busy with furnaces and interior work. I just do the snow for funlowred:


Passing through your neck of the woods right now


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

1olddogtwo said:


> Passing through your neck of the woods right now
> 
> View attachment 174948


You havnt caught me yet I'm further south today working in Springfield. Doing some repairs for another snow plow buddy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Passing through your neck of the woods right now
> 
> View attachment 174948


File photo...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Passing through your neck of the woods right now
> 
> View attachment 174948


Ah Illinois...
The land of Abe and 
the only state to have banned the wave at college stadiums because two people drowned at U of I


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ah Illinois...
> The land of Abe and
> the only state to have banned the wave at college stadiums because two people drowned at U of I


Don't forget all our previous governors currently in the big house


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

It ain't over 'til it's over. I'll never, ever forget winter '94, '95. It was warm right up until Christmas Holiday and then the temps took a dive. Construction workers came back to their sites and their dozers were frozen in place, they forgot not to leave them parked in the mud. It was the coldest winter I can remember. It only went above freezing one day and that was just long enough for the snow to make a quick conversion to rain then back down. Ice hung on the trees for weeks and it was impossible to get the stuff off of the roads. It didn't let up until March and the average was 1.5 storms per week.

I get a kick out those 'forecasters' who make their long range predictions (guesses). Then can't get next week down, let alone next month. What it is is what it will be and the only way to see what it is is to look outside.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Utah sucks right now. Sunny at 70 as well. Last year though it was at least cold in November but it's been hot. The year last year was good though all the snow came in December and January. Praying to the snow gods for snow soon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Stupid weather


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Stupid weather
> 
> View attachment 174971


Keep taking I70 till you hit I25 then head north, I'll buy wings and a couple rounds of beers....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm due for a trip out west soon, it's been a couple or three years since the last one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Keep taking I70 till you hit I25 then head north, I'll buy wings and a couple rounds of beers....


I'm bizy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm bizy.


Ewe weren't axed......:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm due for a trip out west soon, it's been a couple or three years since the last one.


It's been a year or so since I was in Chicago, maybe this spring....... unless I'm bizzie.....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Starting to get a tid bit nipply over here. I'm swamped with work, siding a house ,roof in a couple weeks, some inground oil tank removals and blah blah blah.I haven't even hooked up any plows yet,put a new spinner motor on sander,never finished my skidsteer plow, still need to put new paddles and scrapers on 6 blowers and no idea who I got for sidewalk crew! Thought this would help nudge mother nature into action,guess not! No hurry,just give me the infamous 2-4-4-2 season and alls good.(don't ask, its my trade secret to success)


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

I offer a small reminder of what November 2017 snow looks like to all those above 50 degrees still


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

scottr said:


> View attachment 175045
> I offer a small reminder of what November 2017 snow looks like to all those above 50 degrees still


So it does exist


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Nobody has a clue about Ohio.


You just remember...

OHIO supports MICHIGAN just look at the map !!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a Call said:


> You just remember...
> 
> OHIO supports MICHIGAN just look at the map !!


Michigan would be in Canada if Ohio didn't suck so bad.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> Isn't it...Nobody has a clue IN Ohio??


Again...look at your maps and see who is down there hold up Michigan.

Look at us as Atlas.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Michigan would be in Canada if Ohio didn't suck so bad.


I have say, I did laugh.

However, Michigan would be in Canada had we ( ohio ) won the war  to save Mich. Imagine all you guys up there saying.... " Eh "


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

On a Call said:


> You just remember...
> 
> OHIO supports MICHIGAN just look at the map !!


I thought Ohio was a turd that Michigan couldnt pinch off...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

One more thing about Ohio...

We have Columbus which houses Buckeyes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

On a Call said:


> I have say, I did laugh.
> 
> However, Michigan would be in Canada had we ( ohio ) won the war  to save Mich. Imagine all you guys up there saying.... " Eh "


They already say that in the U.P.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought Ohio was a turd that Michigan couldnt pinch off...


I know you guys think of Toledo as the toilet bowl...but all in all, it is Michigan dumping on us.

But we take, process it and sell it back to you


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> They already say that in the U.P.


Trans area just ask em. There is a reason they are called Yoopers.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

It all starts next Wednesday

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/mi/traverse-city/49684


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

It's so slow here we haven't even hung most of our wings yet. 
Been out 2 times with fronts and Sanders but it all melted the next day.
I hope it starts snowing soon and doesn't stop until May.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

iceyman said:


> All hail to the qouting king


That's, All hail most merciful quoiting king lol.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> That's, All hail most merciful quoiting king lol.


Thought it was all hail K


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Now I'm hoping you guys get some big snow. You need somthing to keep you busy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottr said:


> View attachment 175045
> I offer a small reminder of what November 2017 snow looks like to all those above 50 degrees still


Bragger.....lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

scottr said:


> Now I'm hoping you guys get some big snow. You need somthing to keep you busy.


Since I'm FOGGED and lazy, i'm enjoying myself lol   TGIF


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> Now I'm hoping you guys get some big snow. You need somthing to keep you busy.


I'm to bizzie to be bizzie


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> I'm to bizzie to be bizzie


But not to Bizzie to be posting on here???.....So..Your Oomkes Bizzie...Which is not Bizzie at all.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> But not to Bizzie to be posting on here???.....So..Your Oomkes Bizzie...Which is not Bizzie at all.....


Sez the guy who hasn't worked in a couple months...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> But not to Bizzie to be posting on here???.....So..Your Oomkes Bizzie...Which is not Bizzie at all.....


My efforts here are a public service....


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

This just about sums us up, beer and cold eh! at least we aren't the "pimple" Florida eh


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DeVries said:


> This just about sums us up, beer and cold eh! at least we aren't the "pimple" Florida eh


Those hoser were great


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice tuques...

Tis the season!






Hopefully this doesn't offend the guy that hasn't worked in a couple months. Suppose it could be the 12 days of Hannukah...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice tuques...
> 
> Tis the season!
> 
> ...


But don't have Boxing Day instead I'm the Great Winter North eh


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://wgntv.com/2017/12/01/chicagos-warmest-weekend-in-six-weeks/


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> http://wgntv.com/2017/12/01/chicagos-warmest-weekend-in-six-weeks/


We've been all over the place in November, had some snow but it cooked oof due to ground temps but it's been mild with several new records set for high's and lack of snow.









It'll shorts and t shirt weather again this weekend but I'm good with that, I have plenty of things to get done before winter decides to show up. When I does I'll enjoy seeing the snow when I wake up and not having to check the weather several times a night for snow since I'm done plowing for hire.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I hear you on that.... I'm driving home right now.... Hoping to get a few things done before Wednesday. 

Thursday got to run to the Des Moines Iowa for the day.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like winter is going to finally make an appearance this week!!! Hope it sticks around for the next 3 months....

Mario


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You only want 3 months of it?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You only want 3 months of it?


I had a phone break down, lost info. How's the transmission?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> I had a phone break down, lost info. How's the transmission?


Back in operation and good to go. My mechanic picked it up Thursday night late just in time to run about 5 tons through it Friday morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Back in operation and good to go. My mechanic picked it up Thursday night late just in time to run about 5 tons through it Friday morning.


5 tons of what?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> 5 tons of what?


Transmission Fluid.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> 5 tons of what?


We had rain Thursday that didn't dry out before temps dropped Friday morning. Our northern stuff got lightly salted.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> We had rain Thursday that didn't dry out before temps dropped Friday morning. Our northern stuff got lightly salted.


Nothing here yet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Nothing here yet.


I thought the Walmart that called was being over dramatic because we didn't do anything but drop machines off in their eyes in November. Gave me a good chance to see how everything worked with minimal pressure.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Back in operation and good to go. My mechanic picked it up Thursday night late just in time to run about 5 tons through it Friday morning.


What was wrong with it?


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You only want 3 months of it?


I'm trying to be optimistic here lol!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> What was wrong with it?


Clutches were fried. I'm not sure if it was just some or all of them, but it got a full rebuild. Shifts like a champ again.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Clutches were fried. I'm not sure if it was just some or all of them, but it got a full rebuild. Shifts like a champ again.


That's a good mechanic to pick a truck up late Thursday night and be able to rebuild a transmission and have the parts in stock to be spreading again Friday morning.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JD Dave said:


> That's a good mechanic to pick a truck up late Thursday night and be able to rebuild a transmission and have the parts in stock to be spreading again Friday morning.


No, I'd be extremely impressed if it were that fast. We dropped it off Wednesday morning and it was done Thursday at the end of second shift. Which is still damn impressive. They really went above and beyond, but it helps that our in house mechanic worked at the Allison dealer that did the work for 7 years before he came to work for me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Its nothing to swing that transmission. And if its a Alison dealer, those guys can RX those in their sleep.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

procuts0103 said:


> Looks like winter is going to finally make an appearance this week!!! Hope it sticks around for the next 3 months....
> 
> Mario


you only see a week and you think if might last ?
I have my doubts..but then I have been wrong before.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

At this point a white Christmas would be fabulous.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

My long range forecasts don't seem very promising. Can't get much snow with highs in the 40s. Wish I had some seasonals right about now...

Tried to stay optimistic, but between an article I read last night and every forecast I see, it could be another year with record low snowfalls for us.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Ok it's now January. Us just on West side of Cleveland havery plowed like 2 times. 1 five inch even and one 2 inch event... 

Now not only are we losing a bunch of cash, but we also are freezing to death.. 

My plow is rusting as I type.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Richh56 said:


> Ok it's now January. Us just on West side of Cleveland havery plowed like 2 times. 1 five inch even and one 2 inch event...
> 
> Now not only are we losing a bunch of cash, but we also are freezing to death..
> 
> My plow is rusting as I type.


I will agree on the freezing, Our Dec 17 invoices weren't to shabby for a guy that only does per trip.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Richh56 said:


> Ok it's now January. Us just on West side of Cleveland havery plowed like 2 times. 1 five inch even and one 2 inch event...
> 
> Now not only are we losing a bunch of cash, but we also are freezing to death..
> 
> My plow is rusting as I type.


Same here. Had a 1" snow on Christmas Eve, and a light dusting the day after Christmas. Long range looks like we might get something this weekend, but that's still days away. Hopefully in late January and February things turn around. I've seen us get nothing all winter, and then get more than our average in February alone. Time will tell, but we're definitely in a dry spell here in KC


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Could be worse, the U.P. of Mich just set an unofficial record of 119. inches for the month of Dec.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

My December invoices are $1060.00... That Sucks... I am glad my paint shop has been cooking along or I would be in trouble...

Today at 5 degrees I had to use starting spray fluid to get my truck to start. She tried like hell but would not catch.... Meyers pump function good though....but I have never had pump freeze up...lucky I guess...

I use the S.A.M. plow fluid. I also flush it out with mineral spirit every spring and refill them with new.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Could be worse, the U.P. of Mich just set an unofficial record of 119. inches for the month of Dec.


Money money money

I remember when we set a record in 2002. Went for 106.. that was a good year...

If I am going to be cold then I want snow... I don't mind 14 hours in the truck


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Should go rent a room in Buffalo for winter and just plow tI'll spring..

I know to old guys that used to do that in the 80s. They rented a room and took shifts in the truck. The truck plowed 20 hours a day...

They claim they made big money...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm guessing Mario isn't complaining much about the snowfall anymore...last tally I heard was about 40" since Christmas Eve. 

December was great for us. Tons of salt, and a little plowing.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I don't get to salt. My contractor has his own trucks dedicated just for salt. They constantly chase me through banks and shopping plazas... lol

I often thought about added a salt hopper to my 3500... besides subbing to the big guy, I do have a few of my own... 

Must be good money in salt game


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Richh56 said:


> Money money money
> 
> I remember when we set a record in 2002. Went for 106.. that was a good year...
> 
> If I am going to be cold then I want snow... I don't mind 14 hours in the truck


Just remember that 119 inches was for the month not the year. The year record was 390 inches 1978/79.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just remember that 119 inches was for the month not the year. The year record was 390 inches 1978/79.


Wow...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Richh56 said:


> I don't get to salt. My contractor has his own trucks dedicated just for salt. They constantly chase me through banks and shopping plazas... lol
> 
> I often thought about added a salt hopper to my 3500... besides subbing to the big guy, I do have a few of my own...
> 
> Must be good money in salt game


I added a spreader this year. The company I use (I'm a sub) salts like crazy. I've only made about $500 plowing, but am a little over $2k with salt. If snow would ever pick up, I could actually pay for the spreader....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Only had 12" or 3 plowable event this far this season, typically we'd have double that but it doesn't matter since I got oot this season.....:waving::waving: :waving::waving::waving:


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> I added a spreader this year. The company I use (I'm a sub) salts like crazy. I've only made about $500 plowing, but am a little over $2k with salt. If snow would ever pick up, I could actually pay for the spreader....


Guess I better call dirty Ed and tell him I am looking for a used spreader...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't imagine being in the snow business and not salting. That's where most of our profit comes from. Kinda like being in the snow business and not having seasonals. I just wouldn't do it. Far too much invested.



JMHConstruction said:


> I added a spreader this year. The company I use (I'm a sub) salts like crazy. I've only made about $500 plowing, but am a little over $2k with salt. If snow would ever pick up, I could actually pay for the spreader....


Are you spreading their salt or do you have to buy the salt from them and spread it?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I can't imagine being in the snow business and not salting. That's where most of our profit comes from. Kinda like being in the snow business and not having seasonals. I just wouldn't do it. Far too much invested.
> 
> Are you spreading their salt or do you have to buy the salt from them and spread it?


Spreading theirs


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Spreading theirs


That's a sweet deal...I wish I could get paid to spread someone else's salt! Although, it's probably equally profitable to spread our own salt.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Since I live in a place where we do get crap winters like the last few years (hopefully not this one) I basically plan on not getting making money for snow. My overhead is covered through the year (assuming it's not a washout, and we don't miss too many working days), and I still get a paycheck all winter. I just do snow removal because I enjoy doing it (of course it's not always fun), and because it helps add a little to the bank account. I'm afraid to invest too heavily, just incase we get these bad winters.

I would definitely have to change my business plan if I ever invested more.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Snow is one of our 2 profit centers. Granted, the summer maintenance covers most of the snow overhead. But even if the overhead were applied differently it is still much more profitable. That's why I've focused much more on growing snow removal than landscape maintenance.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Richh56 said:


> Should go rent a room in Buffalo for winter and just plow tI'll spring..
> 
> I know to old guys that used to do that in the 80s. They rented a room and took shifts in the truck. The truck plowed 20 hours a day...
> 
> They claim they made big money...


Use to go to buffalo all the time late 70's early 80's. Just work hard in your shop, just think of snow is extra money, Even back then the Union gave us are bread and butter, Snow was just a kick after the layoff.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I have been be plowing for over 20 some years. It accounts for about 15% of my income on a good winter

I own to other businesses 

Black River Archery and indoor Range LLC. a 5000 Sq ft retail store with a 12 lane 20 yards long shooting range... 

My biggest money comes from Production Painters. I am a 3rd tear automotive OEM supplier to most of the big auto makes. We paint car and truck grilles. Hub caps. Center caps. Door lock buttons and so on. 

My nitch is I know how to stop chrome plating on plastic auto parts... like how your F250 is chrome outier edge but black in the center... I do that.. 

I plow because I really still enjoy the challenge. I find it fun. I started plowing in 87 with my first new truck. Stopped in mid 90s and returned to it in late 2002. 

At 50.. I still just love it... if I quite it's because the insurance pushed me out


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I do not think about snow as income any more, just not enough snow any more. If I make anything now, its just some extra income. For some un known reason, I like getting up at 3 AM, going out in the cold and plowing. There must be something wrong with all of us.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's a sweet deal...I wish I could get paid to spread someone else's salt! Although, it's probably equally profitable to spread our own salt.


Other than the initial shock of the first price they gave me to spread, after I actually did my route it works out pretty good. Only down side is having to reload multiple times that is about a 35-40 round trip (including waiting to be filled), but it pays more per hour than the plow route.

Using their salt works great, since I don't have a place to store salt, or a way to load it.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> I do not think about snow as income any more, just not enough snow any more. If I make anything now, its just some extra income. For some un known reason, I like getting up at 3 AM, going out in the cold and plowing. There must be something wrong with all of us.


That's about right. I feel bad for the guys that run out and buy a newer truck and invest in a plow for it. Thinking their going to make big money.. besides the fact it will take 10 years to pay off equipment. The landscapers have all the good areas locked up. So if your roofer, construction worker, or other season type of worker with no other income you're in for a rough road with the winters we have been having.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Other than the initial shock of the first price they gave me to spread, after I actually did my route it works out pretty good. Only down side is having to reload multiple times that is about a 35-40 round trip (including waiting to be filled), but it pays more per hour than the plow route.
> 
> Using their salt works great, since I don't have a place to store salt, or a way to load it.


Using their salt means you don't have to have the cash or line of credit to have the material to spread. I always hate seeing how much money I have tied up either in salt in the bin, and/or salt that's already been spread that I haven't been paid for yet.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I bet it's staggering John. 

Bank rolling your business is a job in its self...cash flow cash flow cash flow


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I do not think about snow as income any more, just not enough snow any more. If I make anything now, its just some extra income. For some un known reason, I like getting up at 3 AM, going out in the cold and plowing. There must be something wrong with all of us.


Having a pretty good bead on where you at it's the only time you can be oot when there's some sense of peacefulness and the roads aren't plugged up with moron's...... it probably only last for a couple hours but still worth getting up for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Using their salt means you don't have to have the cash or line of credit to have the material to spread. I always hate seeing how much money I have tied up either in salt in the bin, and/or salt that's already been spread that I haven't been paid for yet.


I don't...and according to you I'm putting down close to 30% more an event than you.

That salt that is spread is A\R. Just like any other work...mulch, mowing, landscaping, etc.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I do not think about snow as income any more, just not enough snow any more. If I make anything now, its just some extra income. For some un known reason, I like getting up at 3 AM, going out in the cold and plowing. There must be something wrong with all of us.


We all maybe insane to some degree, Enjoying to be brutalized is not normal lol.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I keep thinking of getting out of snow,the shop rent,trucks,machines etc seems like its not worth it sometimes. No warm weather vacations.Problem is even with a average snowfall of around 25" I make to much to quit. I'm addicted. Just finished billing for Dec and can pay all my yearly business overhead from the 4 event 9" Dec snowfall.Guess I cant complain.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't...and according to you I'm putting down close to 30% more an event than you.
> 
> That salt that is spread is A\R. Just like any other work...mulch, mowing, landscaping, etc.


Ok.


----------

